# Hello Kitty FOTD



## oracle1 (Nov 10, 2008)

My girlfriend (blkayznempress) and I are doing a make-up collabo. Each week we pick a topic for a make-up look and we each do our own version of that particular topic. This weeks is Hello Kitty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Enjoy, and stay tuned for our looks every Monday


*Oracle1 look*
NYX Jumbo Pencil Milk
Gesso e/s 
Print e/s 
Typographic e/s
Milani Pink Craze Blush
Red Cherry Lashes (forgot the number)
Mixing medium
Pink Glitter
Elf black liquid liner
Star rhinestones
Crystal rhinestones
Pink rhinestones
Brown lip pencil
Pink lipstick
MAC Clear lipglass



*blkayznempress look*
Gesso
Passionate
Sharp
Electric Eel
Chrome Yellow
MUFE #92
Orange
Stars N Rockets 
MAC Clear lipglass
blue,crystal, pink and purple rhinestones
Stud

*Oracle1*
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...lokitty007.jpg

*blkayznempress*
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...Keisha/HK7.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...lokitty023.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...eKeisha/HK.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...lokitty028.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...Keisha/HK2.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...lokitty034.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...Keisha/084.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...lokitty050.jpg
http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...Keisha/HK9.jpg


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow amazing job! Love the way the rhinstones were done!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

so creative! You girls did a great job!


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

*That's funky. Love it! ;0)*


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!  These are so creative.  Beautiful.


----------



## makeba (Nov 10, 2008)

THATS FUNKY FRESH FOR SHO!!!! sooo beautiful!


----------



## hr44 (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW both are so uniquely different and amazing at the same time! Love it!


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 10, 2008)

Woww amazing job ladies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wonderful !!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 10, 2008)

Very Creative!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2008)

Great work girls!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 10, 2008)

very creative!!


----------



## hege (Nov 10, 2008)

Love It!


----------



## dokuya (Nov 10, 2008)

comment deleted by user


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 10, 2008)

luvin it... so creative and talented, great job ladies!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 10, 2008)

amaaazing!!!!!!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 10, 2008)

Get em Girlzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!! These looks are FIRE...the creativity is outta this world. I've seen blkayznempress on YT and my goodness she is truly talented! Anyhoo both of yall looks are fierce and really showcase your skills.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2008)

So cool!  You did an amazing job.  You should be the face of hello kitty!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 10, 2008)

stfu great job!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 10, 2008)

AMAZING!! Soooo creative!! Love it!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 10, 2008)

wow! amazing job! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hello kitty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very creative, great job!


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 10, 2008)

great interpretations! love both concepts...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_WOW both are so uniquely different and amazing at the same time! Love it!_


----------



## ppalada (Nov 10, 2008)

wow u guys did an amazzinngg job!!! kudos to u two!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG this is awesomeness totally lovee this


----------



## mizzbeba (Nov 10, 2008)

HOLY HOLY HOLY.  You two are very creative.


----------



## Fee (Nov 10, 2008)

completely amazing!!!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 10, 2008)

wow! you rock girls!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So cool! You did an amazing job. You should be the face of hello kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Couldn't agree more.  I keep coming back to look at your photos!  So fantastic.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 10, 2008)

Both are amazing, fabulous job girls!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 10, 2008)

This is art! Awesome.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 10, 2008)

wow!  i love this...     im such a HELLO KITTY JUNKIE


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome!!!
I Luv Hello Kitty!
Both Looks Are Beautiful & Creative. 
Wow! <~~~on The Crystals & Face Mask


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

omg! looks awesome!


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Nov 10, 2008)

WoW!! soo hot


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 10, 2008)

omg!! this is freaking awesome!!


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 11, 2008)

That is freaking amazing!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 11, 2008)

aaah, so cute. This will keep the spirit going, thanks


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Nov 11, 2008)

i love it! both  looks are so beautiful! hello kitty is my FAVE!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 11, 2008)

wow what a neat idea. both of you did a really good job. LOVE the rhinestones and the hello kitty theme is too cute


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Nov 11, 2008)

This is fantastic! You have such different takes on the look, but they're both beautiful and very well done. Gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Nov 11, 2008)

You are totally awesome!


----------



## Mrs S (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW!!! amazing....


----------



## widdershins (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy cow! You girls are so creative and talented!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 11, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the rhinestone hello kitty.  Very creative.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my good!!!
it looks absolutely great~!!!
congrats!!

=***


----------



## Nox (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Crapula!  That is some fvcking awesome work you've done there!  How much patience is needed for such handiwork?  You really did a great job, so impressive.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my gosh loooooove your work!!! you are sooo talented!!! beautiful job!! i love hello kitty!!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

Very creative! Love both looks


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 11, 2008)

yowza! that is amazing. it looks straight out of a magazine!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 11, 2008)

I love it!!! Especially the rhinestones. Great Job!!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Nov 11, 2008)

very impressive. can't wait to see more


----------



## damsel (Nov 12, 2008)

omg! i love them both. too cute!


----------



## OohJeannie (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW!!!! These are great. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## bama_beauty (Nov 12, 2008)

very cute and creative. I used to looove hello kitty when I was younger


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

That is really cool.  How long did it take you guys?


----------



## Lessandes (Nov 12, 2008)

The kitty mask is great but the rhinstones ones is unbelievable °_°_°_°


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 12, 2008)

Soo cool! I love it!


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 12, 2008)

That is amazing! Can't wait for the rest of the looks. You girls are talented!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 12, 2008)

wonderful you guys are talented!!! Great job


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_That is really cool. How long did it take you guys?_

 

Hey, mine took about an hour and a half. I think she said hers took 3 hours(rhinestones, lol)


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 12, 2008)

This is sooooo amazing!! You're both really talented!
Also looks like so much fun!


----------



## noelsmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Very Cute!


----------



## lucki247 (Nov 12, 2008)

That's awesome, both of you are very talented.


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 12, 2008)

Both of them were awesome!
Amazing job!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 18, 2008)

wow amazing.


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Nov 18, 2008)

wow. just wow. thats the only thing i kept on saying.... !


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice.  Love the creativity.


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 18, 2008)

You both get  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







both looks ROCK!!


----------



## devin (Nov 19, 2008)

very pretty! very creative! great job!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 2, 2008)

*This could totally be the MAC visual for the Hello Kitty collection!*


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 2, 2008)

These are both amazing. I love the rhinestone Hello Kitty and the placement of it on the face.


----------



## jalspose (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanna see a tutorial for these lol theyre amazing!


----------

